# My mare is pregnant!



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Just found out today my paint mare is confirmed in foal. Due may 15th 2016. I am beyond excited! Now to start planning her baby shower! Yes I'm really going to have a baby shower for a horse....

1st pic my mare. Remedys Sweet Reward.

2nd pic of the stud. Qts Gold Mastercard


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice. The wait is so long.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice! How old is your mare in that pic?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think a baby shower is the best idea!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

they are so pretty


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

My mare was 5 in the pic. She's 8 now and gorgeous as ever.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Gorgeous horses. I hope one or both has been tested for LWO and tested negative. Lethal white is nothing to mess around with.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

They both tested 5 panel negative. I know lethal white was negative too


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Good good. Bet your gonna have a gorgeous foal. I have two mares due in 2016. A sorrel based grey and a dunskin both bred to the same grullo stud. AQHA


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

:lovey: SOOOO BEAUTIFUL!!! Congrats! 

I _reeeally_ like the stud!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous, I imagine the foal will be cool colored and absolutely beautiful! Are you hoping for a filly or a colt? 

My husband works with horses, and foals them out during foaling season, it's his favorite time of year. I went to visit some TB foals the other day, they were older and starting to lose their baby fuzz, but my goodness, so cute and adorable ♥ I used to work with mares & foals years ago and it always makes me think about how much I miss being around them.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's the coat calculator for these two. Really want a palomino paint filly. However as long as mom and baby are healthy I don't care what the baby is gender or color wise.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's Bella's ultrasound image.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

New ultrasound pic.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is neat!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Gorgeous horses! Bet the foal will be adorable


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's Bellas ultrasound image from today. We pick her up Saturday. I can't wait to see her. 2 months away from her is way too long!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Headed home with my girl. Only 7 hrs of driving to go...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have a safe trip home.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Bella had her 3 month ultrasound. Although we couldn't see the baby ( normal for the stage of pregnancy she is in) placenta and everything else looks good. Time couldn't move any slower. 

#7monthstobaby


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Good luck!
Your mare is gorgeous!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Miss Bella had her 5 month ultrasound this past week. Everything is progressing normally.
He couldn't get far back enough to get a heartbeat but we saw movement.

I've noticed some slight belly changes and some slight attitude changes. She's still her sweet normal self but she's had a couple pregnancy moments. They've been pretty hilarious so far.

First pic should be the babies muzzle. Second is the forehead and eye socket.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

Gorgeous Tobino (Tobiano/Sabino) stallion! 

That's going to be one looker of the baby. Both mom and dad are gorgeous. n_n


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Were a little over half way through the pregnancy. Figured I'd post a quick pic to show her growing belly


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

She is so gorgeous! That baby will be too, love her bump


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's a semi new picture of miss Bella's baby bump. I got a video of the baby moving that day too. only 3 months left!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Awww she is so pretty!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

So if you could pick any color patter what would you want? And colt or filly?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd love for her to have a palomino paint filly. color pattern I don't know. I do like some overos. The stud does have a cream gene so there's like a 20% chance of palomino.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Ohh. That would be gorgeous!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

How is she doing?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

getting bigger every time I see her. she's at 9 months now.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Awww. I bet she has a great baby bump


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

she has a vet appt tommorrow so will post ultrasound pics asap. been working on the barn and getting things prepared. I'm trying to decide if I want to re-breed her this season or not.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

She is so gorgeous! If she handles this birth well and is a good momma I would!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Canceled her appointment due to weather. New appointment is monday.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Aww, I understand. There is alot of flooding in our area


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

having truck problems so wasn't able to get to the vet. Hopefully this week. on another note... I just so happened to stop by a friend's place who I haven't seen in years and met this little guy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How cute!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

here's a picture of my girl from today


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is such a pretty girl. Can't wait to see her baby.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

So excited to see her baby!!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Miss Bella had a filly on May 23rd. Baby was imprinted and is very sweet and mellow. She leads, loaded in a trailer all by herself, and picks up all feet. Mom did good and is a very mellow but good mom.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just way too cute!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

What a gorgeous baby! Love the markings


----------



## ultimatecowgirl (May 27, 2016)

Beautiful! That is defiantly my dream horse!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Baby Blue is growing like a little weed. Mom has been so great. Even with having a severe laceration (2 actually), having to have surgery, a 5 day stay at the hospital, and a month of stall rest. And yet Bella is still a great mom. I'm thankful baby doesn't chew on moms bandages. (except when I change them)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What happened?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Blue was born with a deformed ear, so we were taking a practice trailer ride in prep. for the 45 minute ride to the vet. Mom would scramble in the trailer every time the brakes were applied. Doesn't help the driver was not a good driver, ( I was riding in the trailer) no idea how she did it, but Mom cut her knee and fetlock up pretty bad. So, I slapped a wrap on them to slow the bleeding and away to the vet we went. They discovered that the fetlock joint was involved, hence the surgery to clean out the joint. 

Luckily everything is good and Bella is sound on that leg. However she is still a bit off on her rear leg. The leg injury that turned my reining horse into a broodmare. I'm not even sure if she can be bred again, because of the rear leg.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is ok.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Blue at 4 months old. What a nice little baby she is. Friendly, mellow and smart. She's out in the big pasture with the other mares learning to be a horse. Just learned she will be Bella's only baby so she's staying with me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Blue is now fully weaned. Her mother is quite thankful. I sometimes have to do a double take so i can see who is who. They look so much alike. We have been practising to show at halter this summer. Blue is still ridiculously mellow. Im getting ready to breed another mare to a different stud. Will start a thread when that is in progress.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow she's so cute! My friend has a mini mare due later this year she's bred to a standard donkey!


----------

